# FM Transmitter



## diabetesman (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey guys I was wondering what wondering has anyone found a fm transmitter app because I want to play music from my phone through my my speakers in my truck. (no I dont have a aux cord in my truck)

Thank you response in advance.


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

You will have to purchase an external transmitter. Our devices don't have that capability.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## diabetesman (Dec 17, 2011)

ok thank you for the heads up.


----------

